# coding for an established patient



## poyersaug (Jan 11, 2013)

If an established Medicare patient who was being for treated by our general surgeon for breast problems, comes in and the surgeon see's the patient for venous insufficiency, can a new consult code be billed


----------



## hmagao (Jan 15, 2013)

only if another physician sent the patient back to the surgeon. With office notes and all pt information. However, check Medicare rules, if I am not mistaken, Medicare does not honor consult codes.


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 16, 2013)

Medicare does not pay for consults (neither do Medicare Advantage Plans) so you would have to bill an esablished patient code.


----------

